# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  u kojem tjednu  ste rodile!

## tiki

ja sam toliko velika da imam osjecaj da cu dosta prije rodit,zapravo u 38 tjednu sam nekako uvjerena da bi mogla ,vjerojatno nece bit tako filing me vara,a vec jedva cekam upoznat svoju bebu sad sam u 36 tjednu

----------


## tridesetri

a mozda se ne varas.
ja sam isto u prvoj trudnoci bila velika i stvarno sam rodila u 38. tjednu, a u drugoj trudnoci sam si bila mrvicu manja rodila samo 4 dana prije termina. bebe su bile gotovo iste kilaze.

----------


## marcela

*tiki*, i ja tako osjećam (danas 37. tjedan)...i jedva čekam taj dan... al' možemo nosit naše slatke teretiće još 5-6 tjedana  :Love:

----------


## mvolpe

ja sam eto rodila u 37. tjednu, nisam bila nes krupna (+10kg), al eto snicic odlucio doc ranije, bio nestrpljiv kao i mama  :Grin:

----------


## aries24

rodila sa točno 41 tjedan
ubilo me ono čekanje od tjedan dana (najviše jer smo bili u tuđem stanu čekajući porod)
činilo mi se da sam ko zeppelin, iako sam dobila samo 10 kg

----------


## Ivanna

i ja sam rodila sa točno 41 tjedan, a mislila sam da ću prije. Trbuh mi je bio dosta nisko pa su mi svi govorili da ću prije, a i bila sam od 27. tjedna uloživa za vršak prsta. 
Iako je termin po mojoj računici bio 17.09., a rodila sam 19.09.
MM i ja smo 3 tjedna u Rijeci čekali porod, al smo bili sami u prijateljevom stanu pa nam je bilo baš super.

----------


## Tiwi

Uh, bila sam baš ko zeppelin   :Rolling Eyes:   i svi su me u SD po hodnicima zezali da mi je "ispao trbuh" jer su mi sve majice bile prekratke tj virio mi je uvijek trbuh bar malo. Imala sam osjećaj da neću roditi na termin nego malo ranije, to sam govorila od početka (neka moja računica   :Grin:  ) i tako je bilo. Trebala sam roditi u subotu 18. a rodila u petak 10.03. dakle 39 tjedana

----------


## anima

40 tjedana   :Heart:

----------


## Riana

Na datum, dakle 40 tj.  :Heart:

----------


## Irchi

40 tjedana, iako sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da ću ranije.

----------


## Stijena

joooj, da, zadnji tjedni su koma....mislim ono nikako dočekat, stalno sam mislila - e, sad će (ne zato što mi je nešto bilo nego od nestrpljenja).
U ponedjeljak kad sam došla na kontrolu, a termin mi bio u petak i kontrakcije sam imala već nekoliko dana, kad su me poslali doma jer su to samo "pripremne kontrakcije", mislila sam da ću sjest tamo i neću se maknut dok ne rodim koliko mi je već bilo dosta...
Sva sreća nismo morali čekati petak, rodila sam u srijedu u 40. tjednu.

----------


## tiki

joj ja jedva cekam taj dan tako sam nestrpliva,a i dosta mi je pomalo ne spavam po noci sva sam u komi ja bi tako voljela vec rodit,a ko za inat cu i prenjet,u biti vidim da najcesce ste rodile u 40 tjednu a moram bit strpljiva,sta cu!

----------


## Maruška

evo malo 'ohrabrenja': 11 dana prije termina

----------


## mikka

inducirali porod na pocetku 43. tjedna.

----------


## dorotea24

inducirani porod 41+3, a 3 tjedna sam osjećala kao da će svaki čas krenuti

----------


## Christy

Ajme,pa kakav je osjećaj prenijeti?
I ja JEDVA ćekam svog bebaća,da bi se sad porodila,36 tjedan.
Stvarno smo nestrpljive sve...

 :Love:

----------


## mikka

> Ajme,pa kakav je osjećaj prenijeti?
> I ja JEDVA ćekam svog bebaća,da bi se sad porodila,36 tjedan.
> Stvarno smo nestrpljive sve...


kad se pocnes priblizavati terminu mislis sad ce, sad ce.. pa dode termin-sad ce, sad ce.. prolazi dan po dan, pa iz sad ce, sad ce.. krene na kad ce? kad ce?  :Smile:

----------


## jadranka605

Stariji 39 tjedan
Mlađi 42 tjedan
 :Wink:

----------

Filip 41 tjedan
Petra 34 tjedan

Nema pravila!

----------


## elie

ja sam danas 39+1, termin mi je iduci ponedjeljak. u jednom periodu bila sam uvjerena da cu roditi ranije, no, sanse se smanjuju svakim danom... u svakom slucaju, sad mi se pak cini da cu prenijeti. malko sam konfuzna, zar ne   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Stijena

da, da još samo napomenem, mene je ubila u pojam doktorica u bolnici na pregledu u 38. tjednu kad je konstatirala: pa vi niste nimalo otvoreni!, što mi je u tom trenutku zazvučalo kao: pa, vi nećete nikada roditi! 
onda sam ja nazvala svog doktora i pitala ga što joj to znači, a on mene pita: a zašto bi vi u 38. tjednu bili otvoreni?, tako da uglavnom ne znam zašto trudnice u posljednjem mjesecu trudnoće sa svih strana netko ubija u pojam, to mi još niti dan danas nije jasno, ko da im tako i ovako nije svega dosta i jedva čekaju da rode...

----------


## Eci

prvo 38tj,
drugo 41+3
Oba puta sam bila sigurna da ću roditi ranije. A iščekivanje je za poluditi.

----------


## malena beba

kako sam prvu bebu rodila ranije (37 tjedana) tako dam ocekivla da cu i drugu iako su mi svi govorili da sam luda i da ja to sebi umisljam. tako se i dogodilo- rodila sam sa 37 tjedana (prije 11 dana  :Grin:  ). Inace, moram napomenuti da je trudnoca bila uredna i da do zadnjega dana nisam bila ni malo otvorena (meni je cak u 34 tjednu nalozeno mirovanje jer je beba "mala")

----------


## Žaklina

> inducirali porod na pocetku 43. tjedna.


pa tom je mišu zbilja bilo lijepo unutra... ha, ha    :Laughing:

----------


## milamit

termin 30.04.2006
rodila 01.05.2006
40 tjedan
a dobila sam ni manje ni više nego 31 kg ( kad sam došla u rodilište imala sam 102 kg )
danas nakon 9 mjeseci ravnih 70 kg :D

----------


## Stijena

> termin 30.04.2006
> rodila 01.05.2006
> 40 tjedan
> a dobila sam ni manje ni više nego 31 kg ( kad sam došla u rodilište imala sam 102 kg )
> danas nakon 9 mjeseci ravnih 70 kg :D


Malo OT ali opet se moram vratiti na ono ubijanje u pojam trudnica u zadnjem mjesecu trudnoće....što se tiče kilaže ja došla na prvi pregled u bolnicu, negdje u 36.tj. sa dobivenih 16 kg - toliko me doktorica ubila u pojam  - da moram ići na redukcijsku dijetu jer da sam dobila kila za dvije trudnoće jer mi više od 8 kg nikako ne može trebati...i naravno kad sam to sve čula (uz puna dva sata čekanja u čekaonici) naraso mi tlak toliko da me skoro nije htjela pustit doma - a kod mog doktora uvijek (pa i nakon toga) imala sam niski tlak

----------


## Dia

37 tj.

----------


## Asha

u 40. tjednu!!!

----------


## Inka

mi smo sad 37+2, uz najavu na pregledu u bolnici da bi moglo preko termina  jer, uz ostalo, "glavica nije angažirana"...  a ja jedva čekam jer me pomalo hvataju kojekakvi iracionalni strahovi, samo da se rodi živa i zdrava, koliko god joj trebalo!

----------


## Smajlić

> da, da još samo napomenem, mene je ubila u pojam doktorica u bolnici na pregledu u 38. tjednu kad je konstatirala: pa vi niste nimalo otvoreni!, što mi je u tom trenutku zazvučalo kao: pa, vi nećete nikada roditi! 
> onda sam ja nazvala svog doktora i pitala ga što joj to znači, a on mene pita: a zašto bi vi u 38. tjednu bili otvoreni?, tako da uglavnom ne znam zašto trudnice u posljednjem mjesecu trudnoće sa svih strana netko ubija u pojam, to mi još niti dan danas nije jasno, ko da im tako i ovako nije svega dosta i jedva čekaju da rode...


I ja sam do zadnjeg dana bila zatvorena, to nema nikakve veze s tijekom poroda.

Prvo dijete rodila sa 40+2, drugo 39+4. Drugo dijete je bilo manje od prvog (300 grama)

----------


## rayna

L-40+0 2002.g
L-40+4 2006.g

----------


## anjica

39+5, iako sam mislila po veličini trbuha da ću roditi prije

----------


## mellyna

ja nisam bila nešto posebno velika, a rodila sam 38+3

----------


## zmaj

39/4

----------


## Ana :-)

Rodila sam točno na termin   :Razz:

----------


## bodycreator

ogromna ko trokrilni ormar
42tj
indukcija

----------


## Erin

41.tjednu, 6 dana nakon termina.

----------


## Romina

39+1

----------


## Ksenčica

Prvu bebu rodila sa 39+1, a druga se požurila i sve nas iznenadila sa 37.

----------


## martinaP

40+3

----------


## Loryblue

8 dana prije termina  :Heart:

----------


## gita75

prvo s 42 tj.
drugo 41tj.+10
Najdraže mi je bilo kad bi me neko pito u kojem sam mjesecu, a ja odgovorim: u desetom!

----------


## Maxime

41 + 4   :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

inducirani porod 38+3

----------


## cokolina

> je li neka od vas "slagala" datum zadnje M kako bi pomakla datum termina kako ne bi forsirali porod prije vremena...?
> 
> naime, ja sam cula taj cudan savjet, samo ne znam koliko je to pametno?!
> 
> jel netko cuo za to?


ovdje cu se ponoviti jer me ovo zanima..

----------


## mikka

cokolina, jos nisam cula za taj savjet ali cu ga iduci put uzeti u obzir. kamo srece da sam i prvi put! taman bi "kupila" par dana da me ne plase pricama i tjeraju na indukciju  :Grin:

----------


## aries24

ja sam sad 31+3, dakle još puna 2 mj do termina, trbuh mi je ogroman, svi, uključujući i mene misle da sam već trebala roditi
beba na uzv odgovara mjerama za tjedan kad je mjereno
nikako se ne mogu namjestiti
nemam snage ni mrvicu, sva se uspušem nakon minimalnog napora
do sad dobila 10 kg (u prošloj cijeloj dobila 10)

hoću li i kako ću ovakva dočekati termin  :? 
eksplodirat ću

----------


## Sretna Mama

Prvi prod 42+1
Drugi porod po doktorici sam rodila u 43 tjednu, a po meni točno na termin :D

----------


## Kejt

mene je prvo bilo frka da ne rodim prije (mm bio na putu) a kasnije više nisam mogla dočekati (prenijela devet dana).
sjećam se da sam šizila kad bi neka od 'kompica' s foruma s terminom oko mog rodila
čitala sam kako su rodile i onda prenosila MMu - i ova je rodila, i ona prije mene, na rubu ljutnje. posebno su me ljutile one s terminom nakon mog. bože, koji su to dani bili.

----------


## patricija

ja sam rodila svoje zlato sa punih 38 tj.
Isto sam kao i ti imala osjecaj da cu ranije rodit a svi su me zezali da cu jos i prenijeti,bili su u krivu  :Wink:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

41+6 (dobila sam gel i drip jer je malom bilo prelijepo u meni   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## suzana_s

ja sam rodila na termin i iako sam dobila 22kg u trudnoci mislila sam da cu prenjeti

----------


## Pinkflower

43 + 1 to su jutro željeli napraviti indukciju, ali ona krenula  :D

----------


## k2007

3 dana prije termina!

----------


## kraljica85

Jani 37+1, procijenjeno trajanje trudnoće 38+5
Štefek 38+1, procijenjeno trajanje trudnoće 40 tjedana. 

ja imam na oba otpusna lista zapisano procijenjeno trajanje trudnoće prema zrelosti djeteta, pa što god to značilo...

----------


## malena beba

oboje sam rodila ranije 23 dana. prvi put mi je bilo neocekivano ali drugi put sam imala feeling da cu ranije rodit a svi su mi govorili da sam luda i da ja to sebi umisljam!

----------


## Hobita

Indukcija s 41+4

----------


## misho

Evo ja sam 40+4. Ako ne rodim ova dva -tri dana , strpat ce me u bolnicu. Živim pet minuta pješke od bolnice. Ne znam zašto je praksa doktora strpati nas u bolnicu ako do nje mogu lako doći. Otvorena sam 2 cm i ova zadnja 4 dana su mi teška za poludit.A rekao mi, u 24. tjednu gin. da mirujem jer imam skraćen cerviks  i da sam uloživa za vršak prsta. Danas bez problema prepješačim po 400 stepenica,+šetnje ne bi li mi to pomoglo da rodim, ali...ništa.
Neće beba, lijepo joj unutra.  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Nedaj se hospitalizirati. To ti najcesce znaci indukciju.

----------


## misho

> Nedaj se hospitalizirati. To ti najcesce znaci indukciju.


Je li induciran porod bolan?Baš se bojim toga

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nedaj se hospitalizirati. To ti najcesce znaci indukciju.
> 
> 
> Je li induciran porod bolan?Baš se bojim toga


Inducirani porod je nepotreban. Ako ti je plodna voda ok, ne daj se hospitalizirati. To sto si 5 minuta od bolnice ti je bas dobar izgovor.

----------


## misho

Pokušat ću nagovorit gin. Hvala na podršci. Baš mi je ovih 4 dana grozno. Plodna voda je mliječna pa me baš zanima što to znaći? Je li ona pokazatelj da ću skoro...? 2 cm sam otvorena već nekoliko dana.

----------


## marta07

> Plodna voda je mliječna pa me baš zanima što to znaći? Je li ona pokazatelj da ću skoro...? 2 cm sam otvorena već nekoliko dana.



"Za dijagnozu nejasne prenošenosti najvažnija je amnioskopija - preraga kojom se gleda plodna voda i na temelju njenog izgleda procjenjuje zrelost fetusa. U doba prije termina izgled plodne vode se karakteristično mijenja, ona postaje mliječna što je dokaz zrelosti fetusa. Ako nije mliječna, pretraga se ponavlja dvaput tjedno do navršenog 41. tjedna, a nakon toga svaki drugi dan."

 "Plodna voda je do 38. tjedna trudnoće prozirna. Nakon toga kako verniks sa kože djeteta počinje spadati i stvara - krpice - koje se vide kako plutaju u plodnoj vodi. Spali verniks se počinje i dispergirati, dakle razgrađivati u plodnoj vodi i tako stvarati mliječni izgled plodne vode. Terminologijom struke, plodna voda tako postaje naznačeno mliječna, blago mliječna, mliječna te intenzivno mliječna. Tijekom 42. tjedna trudnoće uobičajeno dolazi sa prvim znacima prenešenosti do redukcije mliječnosti plodne vode. Izgled plodne vode je u pravilu u koordinaciji sa ostalim procesima sazrijevanja organizma djeteta i u pravilu dolazi do poroda uz mliječnu plodnu vodu kako ona izgleda sa oko 40 tjedana trudnoće. No, prema izgledu plodne vode ne možete toćno kazati kada će uslijediti porod. Posve uredno, u terminu možete roditi i uz naznačeno mliječnu plodnu vodu ( termin počinje u 38. tjednu trudnoće i traje do kraja 42. tjedna trudnoće )."

nađoh na netu

sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## misho

Super detaljno!!! Zadovoljna sam objašnjenjem  :Smile:

----------


## zoza

40+2

----------


## bubamare

39+2

----------


## Serpentina

> Nedaj se hospitalizirati. To ti najcesce znaci indukciju.


Bila sam od 1.3. u bolnici, trudovi su počeli 5.3. popodne. Bez dripa, bez gela, brijanja ni klistira. Zašto? Jer mi gin i sestre nisu vjerovali da rađam, tj. nije ih zanimalo. Željeli su me na indukciju staviti ali sam odbila.

----------


## macka

> 43 + 1 to su jutro željeli napraviti indukciju, ali ona krenula  :D


oprostite, ali moram   :Laughing:  
ovo kao da je moja mama pisala

to jutro ju trebali inducirati a ja odlučila sama izaći
i to 07.09.  :shock: 

*pinkflower* pozdrav djevičici   :Kiss:

----------


## diva7

36+2

----------


## kikki

41+3
s tim da sam 4 dana u bolnici cekala porod i docekala porod bez ikakvih kemikalija :D (ipak nalijeganje na trbuh i epi nisam izbjegla, ali racunam da je beba bila pozamasna 4400g i 52cm, a ja sitna....pa mi i nije toliko krivo)

----------


## (maša)

39+6   :Grin:

----------


## -tajana-

37+3

----------


## tanja1230

Ja sam cijelu trudnoću imala osjećaj da će se beba požuriti i tako je i bilo. 35 tj. i 2 dana.

----------


## moceko

40+2.
Dva dana prije poroda sam dosla u bolnicu sa laganim ali cestim trudovima. Pregledali su me i rekli da to nije to i hospitalizirali. Rodila sam 2 dana kasnije, a trudovi su bili stalno prisutni. I to svakih 5-10 min.

----------


## ana-blizanci

luka 38+4
ivano i kristian 36+5

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

41+1, nakon duuuugog ležanja u bolnici i puno PrePara i Partussistema da ne rodim ranije

----------


## nataša

35+3, BEZ INKUBATORA!!!!! :D

----------


## sweetmint

39+6   :Smile:  
...dan prije termina

----------


## patricija

Ja tocno onaj dan kad sam napunila 38.tjedan

----------


## disa

Ja se javim za par dana na ovau temu  :Razz:  kasnimo...

----------


## donna

> 39+2


haha I JA !! 39 +2  :Smile:

----------


## Eci

> prvo 38tj,
> drugo 41+3
> Oba puta sam bila sigurna da ću roditi ranije. A iščekivanje je za poluditi.


Da se nadopunim, treće sam rodila sa 39 tj.

----------


## medusa

40+2

----------


## Lovanna

L. rodila sa 40+5, A. sa 39+4 .... dakle sve u terminu i sve bilo ok i prvi i drugi put

----------


## evita

40+1
drugo još čekamo....  :Cekam:

----------


## nanic

tocno 38 tj
( iako ja mislim da su oni krivo izracunali termin, rodila sam 3 tj ranije..)

----------


## Christy

Tocno na termin!

----------


## Nikina mama

2 dana prije termina  :Heart:

----------


## Kristiana

Točno 39 tjedan, iako su oni napisali 39+3, ali inače točno 9 mjeseci nakon zadnje menstruacije  :Smile:

----------


## Eci

Točno 39. tj.

----------


## deni

Ja sam već u 39+3. Mislila sam da ću do sada već roditi, obzirom da sam krupna i mjesec dana otvorena 2 cm. Ali, ništa. Lažnjaci počeli još prije 4 tj, a još uvijek ništa. Sve mislim sad će, sad će, obzirom da je curica. Kažu da one porane. Nadam se samo da neće biti prekrupna, da će moći normalno izaći na vaginalan porod.

----------


## Thlaspi

40+3 ali malac nije baš htio van, iako mi je pukao vodenjak pa se rodio carskim...

----------


## Ora

40+3 ...a mislila sam kako će beba doći ranije jer sam se počela otvarati već  u 31. tjednu, a ono još prenesla   :Grin:  
Meni su bušili vodenjak i zarezali bebaću glavu na tri mjesta   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lovanna

Prvi put 40+5, a drugi put 39+4

----------


## we&baby

tocno na dan termina. medu onih 20 % sam koji su ko svicarski sat   :Grin:

----------


## zizi

:Saint:  Luka  38+4, a sad sam u 37 tjednu.

----------


## Linda

Megi- 37+1
Linda- 40+4

----------


## danchi79

38+1

----------


## šefika

rodila 42+2

----------


## deni

39+6

----------


## Ibili

36+4, na carski zbog manjka plodne vode i Anjinog slabijeg razvoja. Ujutro, čekajući carski, prokrvarila zbog spuštene posteljice. 
Anja danas ima tri tjedna.  :Heart:  
Ovu temu sam čekajući carski, pročitala tisuću puta, tješeći se da nije jedina ranije rođena.

----------


## big milky mum

39+1

----------


## bfamily

Točno na termin!   :Smile:

----------


## ale

Dan prije termina

----------


## disa

40+5  :Smile:

----------


## Helena28

38+1

----------


## madamare

sina sam rodila u 36 tjednu. porod je sam krenuo, puknuo vodenjak kući u 0:30 sati, otišla u bolnicu i u 4:30 rodila zdravog sina i sve je bilo u redu. sada ima 3 godine.
kćerku sam rodila 2 dana prije termina.

----------


## Rinche

38+4

----------


## dinosaur

Ivor - 39,7.
Petra - u 38. tjednu

----------


## mmagnolija

Lucija Hana - 41+2

----------


## mikka

dobro, jel ima neka osim mene koja je premasila 42 tjedna?

----------


## HNB

39+4

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## m@m@

rodila sam 40+4

----------


## franica

> dobro, jel ima neka osim mene koja je premasila 42 tjedna?


Jesam ja drugo dijete- službeno statistički (po datumu zadnje menge), ali praktično nisam. Iako sam imala ovulaciju 2 tj. kasnije, cijelo vrijeme su mi pisali očekivani datum poroda po mengi. Nisam se dala inducirati jer sam znala da još nije vrijeme tako da sam po doktorima rodila početkom 43 tj., a po prirodi s punih 40.
Prvo - 40+4
Treće - svaki tren

----------


## mikka

ih, meni je termin bio dobro izracunat, posto sam imala menge "ko po spagici" svaki mjesec (zapisivala sam zadnjih 5 godina). i nikak da krene! vec sam izludila jer su me plasili, a i gledali su me ko svjetsko cudo. navrsavam puna 42 tjedna potpuno zatvorena, od trudova ni t.

pa me zanima, ima li jos tko takav ili je moje tijelo stvarno cudno?

----------


## franica

*Mikka*, sad si i mene zainteresirala. S obzirom da kod nas doktori vole brzo "riješiti situaciju", već ulaskom u 42. tjedan, a neki i s 39   :Evil or Very Mad:  predlažu indukciju, baš me zanima koja se još uspjela odupirati tako dugo kao ti.  :Laughing:  
Baš me zanima kakva je praksa izvan lijepe naše.

----------


## Ms. Mar

41 puni. Krenulo sa 40+6. I uživala sam do zadnjeg trena (možda sam zato i prenijela). Termin mi je bio dobar. Ovih tjedan dana mi je došlo kao bonus jer sam bila spremna da nisam mogla biti spremnija, sve sam obavjestila da ću isključiti telefon (jer zivkanja počinju već tjedan prije termina, a ja nisam htjela da moj porod postane nogometna utakmica i da se otvori kladionica - sljedeći ću put ću svima lagati za termin, dodat ću si bar dva tjedna), imala sam ritual oproštaja od trudnoće, pa ritual dozivanja svoje bebe i više stvarno nisam imala šta pa je pukao vodenjak. A mislim da bi više trudnoća trajalo do ili preko 42. tjedna da se ne ide odmah na indukciju.

----------


## Majuška

Ms. Mar jako lijepo si opisala kraj svoje trudnoće a maleni ti je apsolutno PRESLADAK  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Ms. Mar jako lijepo si opisala kraj svoje trudnoće a maleni ti je apsolutno PRESLADAK


Hvala ti. Morala sam to napisati jer vidim da se puno trudnica grozi 'prenešene' trudnoće. Htjela sam reći da i to ima svojih čari.

----------


## Irena001

Prvu cezu u 39+4
a drugu cezu u 38+0  :Heart:

----------


## japanka

Prvi put 42tj.
Nadam se da ću sad ranije,sad sam 32.tj.

----------


## Rhea

Marko - 40 - na termin
Leona - 40+2

----------


## dtrstenjak

DOMINIK-37+5                                                
LORENA-33+3

----------


## mali karlo

36+2
joj kak je moj mali bio mal a sad je već veliki  :Love:

----------


## ekica

39+1, CR

----------


## arte

39+1

----------


## majica555

39+4

----------


## Alkemicarka

> 41 puni. Krenulo sa 40+6. I uživala sam do zadnjeg trena (možda sam zato i prenijela). Termin mi je bio dobar. Ovih tjedan dana mi je došlo kao bonus jer sam bila spremna da nisam mogla biti spremnija, sve sam obavjestila da ću isključiti telefon (jer zivkanja počinju već tjedan prije termina, a ja nisam htjela da moj porod postane nogometna utakmica i da se otvori kladionica - sljedeći ću put ću svima lagati za termin, dodat ću si bar dva tjedna), imala sam ritual oproštaja od trudnoće, pa ritual dozivanja svoje bebe i više stvarno nisam imala šta pa je pukao vodenjak. A mislim da bi više trudnoća trajalo do ili preko 42. tjedna da se ne ide odmah na indukciju.


Ja sam danas 41+4 dana. Ciklusi su mi od 33-35 dana, tako da se našao jedan normalan dr u bolnici koji je rekao da se vjerojatno ne radi o prenešenosti.
A o zivkanju bi mogla roman napisati, počelo je 7 dana prije termina, sad se već malo primirilo, ali su mi pitanja: Jesi još u komadu? Ma što to dijete misli i slična, na vrh glave. A tek pametni savjeti da ne treba ići u bolnicu. Kao da je meni gušt svaki dan ići, načekavati se, svaki dan ctg, a svako drugi i amnioskopija. Za drugu trudnoću i sve sljedeće ću svima reći termin barem 3 tjedna kasnije nego što bude.

----------


## Alkemicarka

E da, otvorena sam 2 prsta, plodna voda mi je mliječna, a iz mene stalno nešto curi, iscjedak, sa šmrkljićima već 5-6 dana, doktori kažu da je normalno.

----------


## banshee

41+3

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Ms. Mar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 41 puni. Krenulo sa 40+6. I uživala sam do zadnjeg trena (možda sam zato i prenijela). Termin mi je bio dobar. Ovih tjedan dana mi je došlo kao bonus jer sam bila spremna da nisam mogla biti spremnija, sve sam obavjestila da ću isključiti telefon (jer zivkanja počinju već tjedan prije termina, a ja nisam htjela da moj porod postane nogometna utakmica i da se otvori kladionica - sljedeći ću put ću svima lagati za termin, dodat ću si bar dva tjedna), imala sam ritual oproštaja od trudnoće, pa ritual dozivanja svoje bebe i više stvarno nisam imala šta pa je pukao vodenjak. A mislim da bi više trudnoća trajalo do ili preko 42. tjedna da se ne ide odmah na indukciju.
> 
> 
> Ja sam danas 41+4 dana. Ciklusi su mi od 33-35 dana, tako da se našao jedan normalan dr u bolnici koji je rekao da se vjerojatno ne radi o prenešenosti.
> A o zivkanju bi mogla roman napisati, počelo je 7 dana prije termina, sad se već malo primirilo, ali su mi pitanja: Jesi još u komadu? Ma što to dijete misli i slična, na vrh glave. A tek pametni savjeti da ne treba ići u bolnicu. Kao da je meni gušt svaki dan ići, načekavati se, svaki dan ctg, a svako drugi i amnioskopija. Za drugu trudnoću i sve sljedeće ću svima reći termin barem 3 tjedna kasnije nego što bude.


Da, ljudi su zapravo dobronamjerni, žele ti dati do znanja da im je stalo. A ovi s komentarima kaj si još u komadu i slično nastoje biti simpatični. A nažalost nije dovoljno poznato (ili priznato) to da su žene u tom razdoblju super osjetljive i da im je potreban mir, okrenutost prema unutra, a ne odbrojavanje. Super je da imaš normalnog doktora i da te se ne požuruje. Želim ti da rodiš kad tvojoj bebi i tebi bude pravi trenutak za to, ni minutu prije. Sretno!

----------


## Deaedi

38+5, planirani carski.

----------


## Anci

> 38+5, planirani carski.


Isto.  Jedino što prvi put nije bio planirani, drugi put je.

----------


## macka

39+6

----------


## stella5

Ja sam danas točno 42 tj. Gin me nije htio slati u rodilište na indukciju jer kaže da nema ni jednog parametra zbog kojeg bi to učinio i da nije trtaroš kad je prenesena t u pitanju. Inače sam 3-4 cm otvorena, trudova nemam, otkucaji su uredni a plodna voda je već 2 tjedna mliječna. 
Na amnio i ctg opet idem za dva dana ako ne rodim, a ipak me malo strah da me ne pošalje na indukciju radi predosrtožnosti.

----------


## stella5

Danas čujem neke priče da kod prenesene trudnoće beba može imati kasnije problema s motorikom.  Zna li netko nešto o tome ili je čuo slične priče? 
Nije mi to svejedno čuti, jer sam danas 42+1, a nije da mi se ide na indukciju. No ako treba, sve za dobrobit djeteta.

----------


## mikka

mene su inducirali na 42 tjedna tocno, tako da ne znam kad bi se rodio da smo pustili da ide prirodno. nema nikakvih problema s motorikom, naprotiv, motoricki je jako napredan.

cula sam za slucajeve kad se beba rodila punih mjesec dana nakon termina i bilo je sve ok. sretno  :Love:  

ti si ja mislim prva koja me "nadmasila" po trajanju trudnoce  :Kiss:

----------


## CIARA

36+3

----------


## stella5

> mene su inducirali na 42 tjedna tocno, tako da ne znam kad bi se rodio da smo pustili da ide prirodno. nema nikakvih problema s motorikom, naprotiv, motoricki je jako napredan.
> 
> cula sam za slucajeve kad se beba rodila punih mjesec dana nakon termina i bilo je sve ok. sretno  
> 
> ti si ja mislim prva koja me "nadmasila" po trajanju trudnoce


Znam ja dvije cure koje su prenijele 20 dana i rodile sasvim zdrave muškiće.

No ipak, velik mi je pritisak okoline sa razno-raznim pričama o prenešenosti.

----------


## mikka

stavi cepove u usi i vozi po svom. ja si nemrem oprostiti sto se nisam bolje informirala pa sam pristala na indukciju jer sam dala da me isprepadaju.

----------


## mel

Elena je stigla 7 dana prije termina, imala sam amnioskopiju svaki drugi dan i jedva sam cekala da rodim (da ne spominjem cijelu trudnocu prelezala) !

Sada sam u 28tj. i stalno imam osjecaj da ce prije termina! Nadam se nece prerano (imala komplikacije, sad samo problem jer je jako nisko beba pa sam opet na nekakvom laganom mirovanju   :Rolling Eyes:  ), uglavnom vec sam se pocela pripremati (robica i ostalo), kaze MM paranoja   :Embarassed:  , al  :Embarassed:  i ne mogu si pomoci..   :Grin:

----------


## mamic

prvi sin stigao devet dana prije termina, prirodno započeo porod, službeno piše u 39 tj.,a vidjet ćemo hoće li drugi požurit...mene nisu stigli zivkat, ja svih iznenadila   :Smile:

----------


## Ari

41 tj. nadam se da će ova curka ranije   :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

Matea- 40+3   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## štrumpf

Prvo 38+5
Drugo...danas sam 36+5 i nadam se da će ubrzo, već sam mjesec dana otvorena 1 prst

----------


## Ledolina

38+4

----------


## Točka

prvo 39+3
drugo 40

----------


## slonicanelica

36+4

----------


## Idnom

40+4

----------


## mašnica

Prvo dijete 37+2
Drugo-mali palčić 34

----------


## mali karlo

Prvo 36+6
Drugo 38
Treće 37+4

----------


## mara68

Prva beba 40+2, druga beba 40+4. To je prema zadnjoj menstruaciji. Ciklusi su mi oko 35 dana, a za drugu bebu sam znala i datum začeća tako da su se ustvari oboje rodili par dana prije termina :Smile:  Naravno, nitko od liječnika nije se obazirao na moje duže cikluse pa su me htjeli hospitalizirati čim sam prenijela. Ne znam čemu tolika panika čim trudnica prođe termin, a bez problema induciraju porod početkom 38 tjedna? Tako je bar u osječkoj bolnici  :Unsure:

----------


## ValaMala

Pikulica 37+4, indukcija zbog 3x omotane pupcane oko vrata i presporog rasta.
Momcic.. vidjet cemo, nadam se da necu prenijeti, vec mi je sasvim dosta.  :Smile:

----------


## Diana72

1. 41.tjedan +5
2. 41 tjedan
Oboje carski zbog nedovoljno jakih trudova unatoč dripu

----------


## Kaae

43.
(42+1)

----------


## tanja37

1. 41+3 tj.
2. 41+3 tj.
3. 39 tj.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Tanja, jesu sve spontani počeci poroda? 
Jer sam ja prvo dvoje točno 41tj., a sad mi kaže dr. da vjeruje da neću preći termin, odnosno 40tj. sa trećim jer sam trećerotka, jel. Ima li to uopće ikakvog smisla?

----------


## tanja37

Prvi spontano, drugi inducirani. Treći nenadano, došla na redovan pregled ujutro i dok sam došla na red, sve polako pocelo. Rodila u deset navečer bez ikakvih problema i intervencija. Porod za poželjeti...
Drugi grozan....

----------


## Nela0902

U 30 tjednu

----------


## zadarmamica

Prvi porod tocno na dan termina.krenulo samo spontano.savrsen porod.i brz.
A sad za drugi porod cemo viditi. :Smile:

----------


## anabeg

Prvi porod- na termin. Carski.
Drugi porod 39+4, spontano i brzo.
Treći porod 39+5, spontano i još brže.

----------


## Kayyya

prvi - 40+5 
drugi - 41+5

----------


## pikula

-1
+4
+2

----------


## *meri*

1.   41+1
2.   39+3

----------


## snupi

38+5 tt

----------


## ValaMala

Pikulica - inducirani porod 37+4 zbog zastoja u rastu i 3x omotane pupcane oko vrata

Momčić - prirodno 39+6

----------


## zadarmamica

Sin 40tt na dan ternina spontano prirodno pukao vodenjak i trudovi
Kcer 40+2tt krenuli trudovi

----------


## Tiia

40+3 poceli trudovi navecer, rodila ujutro 40+4

----------


## ivana.sky

Dan prije termina, 39+6tt

----------


## Antonia109

Pozdrav zene... Nova sam na forumu.. Neznam dal sam fulala temu ali evo mene 37+4 otvorena 1 prst. Peru me grčevi menstrualni...bole leda... vec tri dana..  kontrakcije itd.. svaki dan mislim sad cuuu... i nista. Ima li koja slično iskustvo i kad ste se porodile??

----------


## Ribica 1

40tt+1 ujutro krenuli trudovi, rodila 40tt+2

----------


## nanimira

41+3  :Smile:

----------


## emira

33 +6
39 +4

----------


## leona_8

39+6  :Smile:

----------


## FIGICA

41 pa indukcija

----------


## Imogen Ingver

po njihovom računanju sam bila 41 tjedan, ali po mojem 39  :Cool:

----------


## Ginger

i ovaj put na pocetku 39.tjedna
38+3

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Pozdrav zene... Nova sam na forumu.. Neznam dal sam fulala temu ali evo mene 37+4 otvorena 1 prst. Peru me grčevi menstrualni...bole leda... vec tri dana..  kontrakcije itd.. svaki dan mislim sad cuuu... i nista. Ima li koja slično iskustvo i kad ste se porodile??


Dobrodosla!

I ja sam bila otvorena 1 prst od nekog 37./38. tjedna. I sigurno bar 3 tjedna, ako ne i mrvicu vise, me stiskalo, stezalo... Bio mi je to treci porod i bilo mi smjesno kako nisam sigurna imam li trudove ili ne, al zadnja 3 tjedna sam malo malo mislila "sad ce krenuti". Na kraju su mi na pregledu na 41+1 rekli da dodjem sutradan na pregled, a za 2 dana na indukciju. I nakon sto sam cijeli dan smisljala kako cu ih sutra nagovoriti da me puste jos malo jer je sve u redu, tu sam noc dobila trudove i rodila.

----------


## Ivana95

> U 30 tjednu


Dali je bilo sve uredu kad si tako rano rodila

----------


## Mona202

Tocno na termin hehe

----------


## Argente

1. 41+4 (indukcija pa CR)
2. 39+5 (spontano)

----------


## marla-s

Sina sa 38+5, spontano.

A za malenu cu tek doznati... 

Termini su im na isti dan [emoji7]

----------


## Bluebella

Sina spontano 39tt
Kcer spontano 39+3 
❤️❤️

----------


## Vrci

Decko 40+1 samo krenulo
Cura na 40+3, indukcija zbog smanjenja plodne vode (doduse  samo su mi probusili vodenjak i krenuli trudovi)

----------


## Vlattka

Prvu kcer 39+2, drugu 40+2. Doduse,u drugoj trudnoci su uporno ignorirali to da mi je ciklus mjesecima bio 35 dana, i da je dijete stalno za tjedan manje. Tak da je po mom i taj put bilo 39+2.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anemona

39+5
38+0
I jedno i drugo krenulo sa sluznim cepom i trudovima.

----------

